# Ägypten...!?



## Räuber91 (8. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich fliege in circa 4 Wochen nach Hurghada.Ich war bisher 2 Mal in Sharm el Sheik und einmal in Hurghada(ist aber eine ganze Weile her)!
Dieses Jahr möchte ich einmal eine Angel mitnehmen.
Hat jemand Tipps bezüglich der Ausrüstung(Rute,Zubehör und Köder etc.)?
Ich will mir eine Reiserute zulegen,da ich keine Probleme am Flughafen bekommen möchte.Ich dachte da an eine 4-Teilige Cormoran Seacor Pilkrute(2,70m lang;Wg=100-200g)!Kann ich die zum Spinnfischen auf die Räuber des roten Meeres benutzen?Eigentlich will ich nur vom Ufer aus Fischen,aber wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt,wäre ich einer Angeltour mit einem Boot nicht abgeneigt...
Was kann man dort alles mit der Spinnrute erwischen?
Welche Köder soll ich einpacken?
Wie sieht es mit den Gesetzen dort aus?Wo kann man legal fischen(ich will keine böse Überraschung mit den Behörden haben!)?
Gibt es dort irgendwelche Anlaufstellen,an denen ich mir ein paar Ifos bezüglich Ausflügen und dem Angeln holen kann?

Ich hoffe,dass ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt#t 
Ich habe die Suchfunktion schon benutzt,aber die Treads sind relativ alt und es sind noch viele Fragen offen geblieben!;+ 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## Räuber91 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

War noch niemand dort?Bitte gebt mir ein paar Infos,sonst wird das nichts mit dem Angeln dort.Wenn ihr nichts Konkretes über Ägypten wisst,dann schreibt einfach mal wie man einen Barsch oder Barrakuda fangen kann.Montagen etc. ...

Freue mich über jede Antwort!Also haut in die Tasten|supergri 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## Räuber91 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

29 Hits und noch keine Antwort#c


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Angeln im Roten Meer - aber ich weiß was da für Fische vorkommen (vom Tauchen): Barrakuda, GTs, Gelbflossenthune, Zackis, diverse Makrelenarten, Hornhechte (viel größer als die hiesigen) und die unzähligen, bunten Rotmeerbewohner.
Entsprechend denke ich, dass vom Boot aus eher so Light-BigGame angesagt ist - sprich schleppen mit Wobblern und so...

Bei den Touren zum Tauchen sieht man oft die Einheimischen vorn an der Riffkante stehen - die fischen mit Handleinen an deren Ende einfach ein Haken geknotet ist (kein Blei, keine Pose, nix), der mit Fischstücken oder Muschelfleisch beködert ist. Leider sieht man auch die abgerissenen Schnüre an den Korallen überall...
Beute ist imho alles was beißt - meistens klein und bunt. |rolleyes


----------



## hans albers (11. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

moin:::
ich glaube, das angeln vom strand/küste ist verboten,
(nur für touris)
jedenfalls haben mir das einige taucher
erzählt, bei dem letzten urlaub...
war allerdings nicht in sharm , sondern in dahab...
habe auch gehört , das es angeltouren vom boot gibt,
und gefangen wird dort einiges.
ob mit oder ohne gerät inklusive weiss ich nicht,
würd aber auf jeden fall ne rute +mittlere multi mitnehmen,
schaden kanns nicht|supergri

greetz
hans


----------



## Räuber91 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten|good: !
Ich werde nach Hurghada fliegen.In Sharm war ich auch schon und dort ist ja fast die komplette Küste Naturschutzgebiet.Die Küste vor Hurghada ist glaube ich kein Naturschutzgebiet(außer ein paar Riffe) oder täusche ich mich da?#c |kopfkrat 

@FoolishFarmer: Hast du die genannten Fische nur bei Bootstouren gesehen,oder sind einige davon auch am Strand an zu treffen?

@hans albers:Leider weis ich nicht,wo Dahab liegt.;+ 
Ist Dahab von der Unterwasserwelt mit Sharm vergleichbar(vielleicht auch ein Naturschutzgebiet?)?

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Postings...ich dachte schon da kommen überhaupt keine Tipps mehr#v 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## hans albers (12. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

yo..
dahab liegt weiter oben im sinai auf der rechten seite
ca 150 km von sharm...
ich glaub das küsten angeln ist  dort verboten
auch wegen naturschutz,
die beduinen angeln jedoch dort auch mit handleine..
und n paar russen habe ich dort auch angeln gesehen,
jedoch mit ständigern hängern aufgrund der felsen...
fahr lieber mit´m boot raus, da fängt man warscheinlich auch etwas..
und es ist dann auch ofiziell..

greetz
hans


----------



## maesox (12. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Habe letztes Jahr unterhalb vom Hafen in Hurghada für einige Euronen ein Boot mit Besatzung gemietet. Das gaze kostet 50€/3Std oder 100€/6Std mit Leihgerät.

Nahm dann die ersteVariante für 50€ da meine Frau einen Alarm machte#c !


Letzten endes waren wir fast acht Std auf see und das mit nem 12 Meter Schiff u drei Besatzungsmitglieder nur für uns alleine!! Essen inkl.!!!!!!

Gefangen haben wir leider außer einen 35cm Barsch nichts!! Ich sah aber Bilder von der Besatzung,die mit Monster-Barracudas u Jumbo-Thune abgelichtet waren!!!

Das nächste mal rücke ich mit meinem eigenen Gerät und mit eigenen Wobblern an!!! Das geliehene Gerät war net so toll!!!

Denke 30-50lbs Gerät mit einem Sortiment an verschiedenen Rapala Magnums ist ein guter Anfang mit dem was zu holen ist!!!


Achso....sechs Wale haben wir auch gesehen!! Die 50€ wars auf jedenfall bei weitem Wert!! Das war einer der schönsten Ausflüge die wir je gemacht haben!!

TL Matze


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Was ich oben aufgelistet habe, haben wir bei Tauchgängen vom Ufer aus gesehen - die Thune mal ausgenommen.
Bootstauchgänge habe ich in Ägypten noch keine gemacht... :g


----------



## maesox (12. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hatte auf meiner Liege lange ruhe aber als ich direkt etwa 5m vor mir am Hausriff ca 60cm langeThune beim Rauben sah,wars mit der Ruhe vorbei!!!!

Man sind dike Biester schnell!!!! das live zu sehen ist geil!!!!!!!


----------



## Räuber91 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hallo,
@maesox:Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig?Du warst für 50 Euro fast 8 Stunden auf See?Wie kommt man zu dem Boot?Ist das leicht zu finden?Hast du es vom Hotel aus gebucht?

Ich hoffe,dass ich etwas "gescheites" an den Haken bekomme:q 

Eigentlich will ich keine kleinen Korallenfische fangen,da ich diese lieber mit der Taucherbrille beobacht!So ein kleiner Thun,Barrakuda,Hornhecht etc. wäre halt einfach super#6 

Ich habe vor eine leichte Spinnrute mitzunehmen(Wg:-60 Gramm,Länge: 2,70 m)

Auf der Suche nach einer 30 oder 50 Lbs Ruet bin ich noch!?
Welche Rutenklasse würdet ihr eher einpacken?

Ich dachet da an eine von der Little Big Game Ruten Serie von Spro.Die machen einen recht guten Eindruck.

Als Rolle hätte ich eine Penn Slammer 460 und eine Shimano Exage 2500 FA...|rolleyes 

Meint ihr,dass ich eine Multi benötige?#c 

In den Abendstunden (bzw. Morgenstunden) dürften doch eigentlich größere Raubfische in Wurfweite kommen..!???

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr jetzt mit den Gesetzen gemacht?Ich bin jetzt ziehmlich unsicher bezüglich der Gesetze...

Immer kräftig in die Tasten hauen#6


----------



## wirbel (12. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

zu den gesetzen kann ich nicht viel sagen, eigendlich garnichts aber was die ausrüstung betrifft . dieverse wobbler in verschieden tauchtiefen vielleicht sogar mit einem paravan montage da die meisten wobbler nicht so tief kommen. spinner in verschiedenen größen. eine boots rute würd ich aufjedenfall mitnehmen mit ner multirolle. für die brandung könnte ich ne federrute empfählen (natürlich brandungs rute auch) mit einer natur köder montage aber auch eine leicht spinn rute zum küsten wobblern/spinnern. für die hornhechte würde ich ne sbiro rute benutzen, das macht verdammt viel spaß mit herings fetzen. mann ich voll bock jetzt mitzukommen. verdammt


----------



## Räuber91 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hallo,

ich hätte da noch den "Mann's 50+"...der taucht glaube ich auch tiefer als 10 Meter:m .

Nur mit seinen 32 cm ohne Tauchschaufel (42cm mit Tauchschaufel gemessen) dürfte er für die meisten Fische des Roten Meeres doch ein Stück zu groß sein|kopfkrat .
Ein stabiles Vorfach hat er allerdings:q 

Oder was meint ihr?

@Wirbeline: Eine Feeder- bzw. Brandungsrute habe ich leider nicht#q 

Ich bin eher der reine Raubfischangler...
Nur ab und zu müssen die Karpfen herhalten.
Zwei Karpfenruten mit 3 lbs hätte ich noch.Da wäre halt dann dass Problem mit der großen Transportlänge(1,80 m glaube ich)!
Deine Tipps waren aber auch sehr hilfreich!

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## just4fan (12. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

hallöle,
kurze ruten unter 20 lbs sind ausreichend, wichtig ist die bremse, die boote fahren in der regel recht schnell, wobbler hab ich dann auch abgebaut und die "einheimischen" schlepplöffel (ca 10 - 15 cm lang, schlank mit einem eingelöteten einzelhaken und mit blei eingegossen fürs gewicht, die dinger bleiben im wasser und springen nicht) montiert, schnur reicht ne gute 35èr bis 40èr aber dafür 250 - 300 m.
die richtig "großen" fische sind weit weg und meißt hat der skipper eh nicht die erfahrung da mitzugehen. also einfach und kostengünstig zu werke gehen.
(wir hatten den ersten tag ein thun mit knapp 60 cm, am zweiten tag eine stachelmakrele, wie auf ihrem bild zu sehen ist)
petri heil


----------



## BIG WHITE (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

@Räuber91 - ich war im Februar 2006 volle Woche auf einem
Charterboot, gefangen haben wir eher wenig, das war aber
schon im Vorfeld klar, daß das Rote Meer stark überfischt ist.
Dennoch mit etwas Glück kann man auch dort ein Paar ordentliche Fische fangen.
Das Schleppen eines 50er Manns erfordert mind. eine 30LBS Rute,eine 20er geht beim Schleppen in die Knie!!
Der beste Köder waren Schlepplöffel in Silber die mit einem 
Yo-zuri Board in der Tiefe geschleppt wurden, wobei je nach
Größe des Boards auch eine 50er Rute nötig war.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle wegen des Einenmals mir keine Big
Game Ruten/Rollen zulegen, erstens sind die in guter Qualität
sehr teuer, zweitens kann man die Sachen sonst nirgendwo
verwenden.
Besser etwas mehr fürs Boot bezahlen, laß Dir das Tackle vor
der Buchung zeigen, daran kannst Du sofort erkennen, ob es
sich um Profis handelt, ein Paar Schlepplöffel und Rapala Magnums und Oberflächenlures sollte man auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. 
Das Fischen vom Ufer aus ist nicht einfach, die Fische stehen
normalerweise nur im und über den Riffs, meistens sind so
nur bunte Korallenfische zu fangen, ganz selten kommen kleinere Barracudas, Bonitos oder Trevellys in die Ufernähe.
Hierfür würde ich eine kräftige Spinnrute mit 50-100g WG und
2,7-3,0m Länge mitnehmen,  ein Paar Blinker und Spinner und
u.U. fürs Naturköderfischen  überm Riff  eine Pose. 
Viel Petri Heil wünscht Dir

Big White


----------



## maesox (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Wenn`s dich wirklich interessiert schau ich nochmal nach und schick Dir das dann wo das genau war!!

Was ich erzählte war kein sch....!!!!!



Zum Schleppen würde ich mindestens ne 30lbs Rute nehmen!!!

Habe die Fische auf den Bildern gesehen!! Glaub mir,ist besser so!! 

Muß aber dazu sagen,daß die Besatzung mit uns nur so lange auf See war,weil sie so ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt haben,da so wenig ging!!!!....oder s lag doch an dem knappen Oberteil und den großen Hupen meiner Frau:q  

LG Matze


----------



## Räuber91 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hallo,

@maesox: Bin wirklich interresiert,da die Preise ja noch einigermasen "normal" sind.#t 

Ist das Gerät dort selbst nicht besonderst gut,oder die Köder?
Welche Rutenklassen sind auf dem Boot vorhanden?

@BIG WHITE: Danke für deine vielen Tipps...#g 
Was habt ihr denn so an einem Tag gefangen?

Welche Fische und wie viele habt ihr 
Gefangen?;+ 

Ach ja: Meinst du man könnte was mit dem Mann's 50+ fangen?
Ich denke,dass so ein kleiner Thun, Bonito etc. so einen
Köder nicht bewältig.
Oder schaffen die Meeresräuber solche Köder ohne 
Probleme?


Gruß Räuber91


----------



## maesox (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*



Räuber91 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @maesox: Bin wirklich interresiert,da die Preise ja noch einigermasen "normal" sind.#t
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG WHITE (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

@Räuber91- also es waren nicht allzuviele, hatten viel Wind
so blieben wir meistens nahe den Inseln(Spitze von Synaihalbinsel). Es waren einige Mondsichelzackenbarsche,
Juwelenzackenbarsche, Giant trevally (23kg), Barracuda (17kg) leider kein Narrowbared Mackerel (pend.Kingfish) sollte eine sichere Bank dort um die Zeit sein. Da wir aber eine tolle Truppe waren, die sehr viel Spaß hatte, war es mit den wenigen Fischen  nicht so schlimm.
Abends haben wir auf Kalamari gefischt, macht echt Spaß und
frisch schmecken die auch 1A. 

50er Manns ist für ein Bonito eindeutig zu groß, da man aber
mit mehreren Ruten schleppt, würde ich anfangs ohnehin unterschiedliche Lures einsetzen, bis man rauskriegt was läuft.

Gruß

Big White


----------



## maesox (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Moin,

Also,hab nochmal gefragt . Weiß ja nicht wo genau Du absteigst,Du solltest auf jedenfall zum *Arabella Hotel* kommen.Da gibts ein *Sea Center*,dort am Strand,wo Du direkt die Touren klar machen kannst!!

In Hurghada Stadt gibts ein Angelgeschäft,in dem Du alle gängigen Kunstköder wie z.B Rapala`s zu "normalen" Preisen bekommst!!!

Das Arabella Hotel ist sehr bekannt und von Hurghada etwa in 5min Fahrzeit mit dem Sammelbus erreichbar!! 

Viel Erfolg und vergess ja nicht mir Bericht zu erstatten!!!!#6 

TL Matze


----------



## Räuber91 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hallo,

@maesox: Danke für die Info und deine Bemühungen!#g 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## maesox (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Aber gerne doch!!!!!!! Wünsche Dir einen tollen Urlaub und ein dickes Petri Heil,egal ob vom Boot oder Ufer!!!!!!!!#6 

Kommt heil zurück!!! 


TL maesox


----------



## Räuber91 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hallo,

So...ich war heute Mittag bei meinem Tackledealer und habe schon mal ein paar Sachen besorgt.|supergri 

Popper:
FZ Largemouth Popper (Red Head)
FZ Cigar Popper
FZ Classic Popper
Einen richtig stabilen Popper habe ich noch(wiegt über 100 Gramm)

Gummiköder:
Kopytos
Twister
+stabile Jig-Köpfe

Kalmarköder(2 Stück)

Stabile VMC Hochseehaken-sind nicht sehr groß,aber sehr dick!

Wobbler: Einige Rapalla Wobbler habe ich noch.Vielleicht schaffe ich mir noch einen Rapalla Magnum an...
ein Mann's 50+ darf vielleicht auch mit...das steht aber noch in den Sternen(soll ich ihn mitnehmen?);+ 
Bleie werde ich höchstwarscheinlich auch mitnehmen(Wieviel Gramm?)

Falls euch noch ein paar sinnvolle Sachen einfallen,dann ergänzt diese bitte. 
(diese Sachen sind natürlich nur das Zubehör!)

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## maesox (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Vergess auf keinen Fall stabile Wirbel u Stahlvorfächer!!!!!!!!! Gaaanz wichtig!!!!!!


----------



## Räuber91 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

@maesox:

Die werde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.
Bei den Stahvorfächern bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher,welche es werden sollen.Höchstwahrscheinlich bekomme ich ein paar Big Game Stahlvorfächer.#6 
Ich hätte daheim noch ein paar Meeresvorfächer mit 5/Oer Haken und einem Stahlvorfach mit 20 kg Tragkraft!


Die Wirbel werden Teilweise meinem Wallertacke entnommen und ein paar Ersatzwirbel werde ich noch holen!|rolleyes 

Jetzt nehme ich doch wieder so viel Tacke mit,obwohl ich eigentlich nur ab und zu abends und morgens die Rute reinhängen wollte.Ein Bootsausflug ist noch in Planung.#q  
Aber man weis ja nie.Wenn dann Plötzlich ein paar große Fische am Strand(bzw. Riff) auftauchen würden,dann wäre der Urlaub für mich gelaufen,wenn ich kein gescheites Tackle dabei hätte.:q 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## maesox (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Mußt aber aufpassen!! Als ich vor mir die raubenden Thune direkt am Strand sah,war ich in gedanken schon am Popper auswerfen!! vdabei hätte ich fast das "Angeln verboten Schild" übersehen!!!

Die mögen das überhaupt nicht wenn man am Hausriff angelt!! 

Da hilft auch keine C&R Absicht#c


----------



## wodibo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Mach das Stahlvorfach (wenn Du es selber machst) ruhig um die 2 Meter lang. Es geht ja in der Hauptsache drum, das Dir ein eventueller "Fehlbiss" von nem Hai, nicht Dein Vorfach oder die Schnur zerstört. Nicht wegen der Beißer im Maul sondern wegen der rauen Haut.
Und nimm nur schwarze Wirbel. Die irren Barakudas habens drauf und greifen Dir die silbrigen Dinger an :q


----------



## Räuber91 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hallo,

2 Meter sind wahrscheinlich zu lang,da ich ja mehr vom Ufer aus Angeln möchte...(denke mal,dass das sehr schwer zu werfen wäre...bei einer Rutenlänge von 2,70m) 
Falls ich eimal auf Grund angle wäre so ein Vorfach noch denkbar...dann würde ich die Montage einfach ausschwimmen:m 

Dann werde ich wohl silberne Wirbel als Barrakuda-Köder nehmen:q |muahah: 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## Jürgen (18. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hey,

komme gerade aus Safaga zurück - war dort Tauchen und habe mir für einen Geschäftsfreund ein Hotel und Angelboot angeschaut - leider war in der kurzen Zeit die ich hatte kein 
Fischen möglich - bei www.fischen24.de gibts mehr infos zum
Nemo Hotel Safaga und deren neues Angelboot - die Preise sind fürs Little Big Game fast konkurrenzlos - also beim Tauchen an den Aussenriffs sind uns ettliche dicke GTS und Dogtoothtuna und fette spanish Makrels begegnet die ich auch gerne mal am Haken haben möchte..... gibts leider hier oben zzt. noch nicht |supergri


----------



## Räuber91 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hallo,

ich flieg wie gesagt für eine Woche nach Hurghada...Safaga wird wohl leider nicht gerade in der Nähe sein,oder!?#c 

Ist jemand vom Board zur gleichen Zeit dort?|rolleyes :m 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Nimm mich einfach an stelle Deiner Frau mit!!!!


----------



## Sascha2304 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Moin,  ich fliege am 22.3 für eine Woche nach Hurghada zum Tauchen und hatte mir auch überlegt mal eine Angeltour zu machen. Letztes mal hab ich in der Hotellobby ein Angebot für eine Tagestour gesehen. Kostet 42 € pro Person. Solche Listen hängen bestimmt in allen Hotels aus. Einfach mal nachgucken.  Ich werde wohl am 28.3 mal so eine Bootstour machen, wenn alles passt... Wann bist du denn genau da ?  Gruß Sascha


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Von wegen!!!
Bei Uns interessierte sich niemand fürs Angeln!! Mußt überall und Jeden fragen,damit ich Info`s bekomm!!

Meine frau versuchte mich schon zum Aufgeben zu überreden!! So einfach war das aber nicht...


----------



## Räuber91 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hallo,
@maesox:  Bin noch Schüler und habe noch keine Frau:q 
                ...zumindest habe ich da niemand,der mich am 
                Angeln hindern will:m 


@Sascha2304a verpassen wir uns gerade...ich fliege die
                    Woche darauf los#c 


      Gruß Räuber91


----------



## Jürgen (20. März 2007)

*AW: Ägypten...!?*

Hallo 

Hurghada nach Safaga ca. 1 stunde mit dem taxi - kostet h/r ca. 30-40 Euro - verhandlungssache wie alles in Ägypten


----------

